# Focus Izalco Expert



## clbess (Apr 17, 2010)

Ordered a Focus Izalco from Peformance Bike the other day without much research. Still cannot find much. Any body have one or have any info on this bike. Thanks.


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Focus make some pretty hot bikes. 

I am more than a little confused by those Performance builds, however. The cheaper one built with Ultegra gets Fulcrum 3 wheels and an FSA/3T cockpit while the higher-end Dura Ace build gets Fulcrum 5's and a no-name cockpit? Weird...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Those specs are actually Focus's build. Not Performance builds. But it is kinda weird.

http://www.focus-bikes.com/index.php?id=23&L=2&R=4&tx_dcwproductdbfe_pi1[cat_id]=21&tx_dcwproductdbfe_pi1[pr_id]=89&cHash=cc76396c457675ee308c627b4beeeac5

http://www.focus-bikes.com/index.php?id=23&L=2&R=4&tx_dcwproductdbfe_pi1[cat_id]=21&tx_dcwproductdbfe_pi1[pr_id]=91&cHash=d225c692dfd70900fcc4a699a4ff90ed


----------



## clbess (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, thanks for the reply, I have seen most of that stuff. I was interested in durablity issues, warranty, and other things about the company in Germany that makes them. I thought that was weird how thay mix there parts. I read somewhere that the 3T fork they use on the milram team issue in more compliant that the standard. I would think it would be in reverse. Performance is ordering them with compact cranks also. When they ordered mine they had to specify a 53/39. They also are putting a 11/28 gearing on the back, which is something you don't see much. I understand the Ultegra 6700 is the only goupo this gearing works with.


----------



## clbess (Apr 17, 2010)

Found out today through e-mail from a rep for Derby, that the Izalco has a gross weight of 110 kg (242 lbs). The guy at performance bike said that the dealer told him their was no weight limit. That weight by the way is too include bike, rider, water bottles, etc. Seems kinda low. So far Trek say they now have a 275 lb weight limit on Madones, Specialized said there is no weight limit for bike but nee to change out seatpost on Tarmac, and not to use the carbon bars. Only Cervelo stated that their is no weight limit on there bikes. Wanted to check out Giant TCR 2 but no customer service that I can find for Giant. The search continues.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

As for the 11-28 cassette, you can use this cassette with pretty much any rear derailleur. Manufacturer (Shimano & Sram) state that their max is 27 tooth, but I've been able to install a 11-28 on several bikes and had no problem with the bike shifting.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

clbess said:


> Ordered a Focus Izalco from Peformance Bike the other day without much research. Still cannot find much. Any body have one or have any info on this bike. Thanks.


Hi: Focus are good bikes, though, forget their marketing rubbish of "Made in Germany". What they really mean: The frames and bikes are produced and assembled in Far East and stickers are put on to it back then in Germany and the only people who pocket in are the under educated idiots from the marketing departments.

Nevertheless, the bikes are no worth or better than Trek, Specialized, Felt, BMC, etc. or ...

I own a Focus 2008 "Culebro" road bike (alu frame and SRAM Rival and Mavic Equipe wheels, 7.9 kg in total) and it seems to be okay.

It seems to be some testers in cycling magazines do not like the "stiffness" and unforgiveness of the Cayo (and for that matter I would assume Izalco). Recently, Cycling Plus tested 50 bikes or so and the Focus Cayo Expert: "A little firm for long sportives".

However, it does not really matter what magazines and self proclaimed experts write. Honestly who cares a different set of tyres or seat post or or could make all the difference.

The warranty of Focus frames as far as I remember covers the period of 2 years only and is by any standards simply kind of a rip off and a shame.

That said: I like the look of the Focus they really look cool and sexy and the Izalco is a race ready bike. My brother planned to buy the Focus Izalco Team Replica, however, he had to postpone for various reasons the final decision until next year.


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

Check the build when you get it. A friend just got a Cayo and the brake pads were mis- aligned, headset loose, rear der needed fine tuning. Nice looking bike though.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

clbess said:


> Ordered a Focus Izalco from Peformance Bike the other day without much research. Still cannot find much. Any body have one or have any info on this bike. Thanks.


I would think you also came across the following, in case if not: http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=66&cid=2410

Do not forget: tests in magazines are just what they are: opinions.

Not sure what you plan to use the Focus for. You should not forget that the Izalco is a race bike and often a lesser specced bike will serve an individual cyclist better.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

AkbarnJeff said:


> Check the build when you get it. A friend just got a Cayo and the brake pads were mis- aligned, headset loose, rear der needed fine tuning. Nice looking bike though.


I have also red stories in German cycle magazines that often Focus bikes are not well pre-build. 

However, that the bike ends up in that poor condition at the end user is highly unlikely. I mean I would expect him the dealer to check and adjust the road bike before selling it to the end user.


----------



## clbess (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the great input. I decided not to purchase this bike. Performance refunded without a problem. Great looking bike though. Found out that Performance was going to swap out cranks, that they could not order it with 53/39. 

Side Note: Performance may have great service, but they people at the shop I went to really have no useful knowledge about bikes or they components. Probably going to go bike to my old standby shop with knowledgable people.


----------



## boston1 (May 22, 2007)

Focus Izalco review. I know it's late to respond to the original thread, but as of this posting RBR has not responded to my request to include Focus in their brand selection, so I'll put in my two cents here. I bought a 2010 Expert with Campy Chorus, and I know right off the bat this is dated since Focus changed their model names and isn't running Campy for 2011. I don't know exactly where my frame is now, but it was the lower end of the Izalco line. Mine is the same version that won Bicycling Magazine's Editor's Choice award for Enthusiast bike, though obviously with different parts. 
I was looking for a new carbon bike that was race-ready but wouldn't break the bank. I'll also admit that I was looking for something a little different from the big box brands like Giant and Trek. Call it ego, whatever. I did as much research as I could on Focus Izalcos and discovered uniformly positive feedback from review sites but couldn't find much from riders, possibly because Focus is new to the US, so hopefully this will give people some assistance from a regular rider. Also, Focus is marketing through Performance, so it takes leap of faith to spend this kind of money on a bike without riding it first. A quick note on price: $3K+ for a bike is ridiculous no matter what you're riding and it's amazing that we've gotten to the point that $2,500 to $3,000 is considered average for a very nice but not top end race bike. I experienced some sticker shock during my research and just wanted to get that out of my system.
First off, the ride is spectacular, and even considering what I just wrote about price I think Focus has found a way to deliver a ride that is far above the (admittedly expensive) price point but is still a bargain since it rides like a bike that cost thousands more. I've read recent comparisons to the Tarmac and BMC and I know from experience that it's a lot like Cannondale's SuperSix. The Izalco is a race frame so it's responsive, comfortable, smooth and just plain fast. For 2010 Focus changed the seat stays a bit so the ride isn't as harsh as the previous version, which you can clearly see by comparing 2009/2010 photos. It worked. It's not a dead feel, but it softens road chatter while keeping the incredible stiffness and response of the BB30 and the beefy rear stays. It's a joy to ride and makes you want to go fast. I haven't done any century rides or anything, but it's comfortable after a few hours and seems like it could handle all day rides with ease. Handling is also superb, and for 2011 Focus put the 3T forks on all their models while mine has the older Focus brand, which is still stiff and confidence-inspiring on descends or corners. I'm sure the 3T forks are even better.
The Izalco also climbs really, really well. It just launches itself when you stand up on the pedals going uphill or in a sprint. I'm not a heavy rider or a "stomper" who tends to flex frames, but I'm guessing only the heaviest or strongest sprinters could twist this frame enough that you could even notice, if at all. 
These bikes also look really cool, much better in person than in online photos. The integrated cables make for a clean looking frame and the graphics, at least on the 2010 version, look awsome. The logo is pretty bold on the down tube, which might not be to everyone's liking, but it seems like most manufacturers are doing this and Focus does it better than all of them. It's a clean, modern looking frame. 
My frame has a small decal that says Made in Germany, but I read somewhere online that they're only assembled in Germany. I was told by a company rep that some of their bikes are actually made in Germany and some in Asia, so maybe mine really was MiG. They probably shouldn't trumpet the Made in Germany line so much if it's not technically true, but I really don't care and I wouldn't let that get in the way of your decision. Even Cannondale moved a lot of their work to Taiwan, so unless you get a custom or really high end Italian bike it's a safe bet that the carbon work might have been done in Asia. 
I don't think any rider would be disappointed by these bikes, so if you can spring for the three grand I would give Focus a shot.


----------



## sunnyape (Mar 25, 2012)

*Focus warranty in Ausralia*



clbess said:


> Ordered a Focus Izalco from Peformance Bike the other day without much research. Still cannot find much. Any body have one or have any info on this bike. Thanks.


A bit late after the fact, but I purchased a Focus hybrid called the Corrente (Alu frame with disc brakes) in early 2011 for my daily commuting and touring bike. I recently found a crack in the frame near the bottom bracket (see pic)






.
It took 2 weeks for the warranty claim to be approved and it will take 2-3 weeks for a replacement frame to come over from Germany. I expect another week for the parts to be swapped onto the new frame. Once the parts are swapped, the replacement frame will not have another 2 year warranty.

I guess the speed of a warranty claim with Focus will depend on what part of the world you're in, but one and half months without a bike is a tough pill to swallow if you're in Australia. I think I'll try another brand next time.


----------

